# pre-register for the new agr card if you haven't



## yarrow

Thank you for pre-registering for the new Amtrak Guest Rewards® World MasterCard® from Chase.

To show how much we appreciate your continued patience, we are increasing the previous 5,000 point offer by 3,000 Amtrak Guest Rewards points for a total of 8,000 points upon activation of your new Amtrak Guest Rewards® World MasterCard®.

With your 8,000 points, you can redeem for a roundtrip Northeast Corridor Coach ticket, a one-way Business class Acela® ticket, a one-way or two zone Coach ticket or up to four round trip Coach ticket on select routes.

As a reminder, the new card will give you opportunities to earn Amtrak Guest Rewards points on all your purchases, plus the exceptional service you deserve. Card benefits include:

With your 8,000 bonus points, you could redeem for:

• 8,000 bonus points upon activation within 30 days1

• No annual fee

• 2 points per $1 spent on Amtrak purchases2

• 1 point per $1 spent everywhere else2

• Low intro APR

As always, you can redeem your Amtrak Guest Rewards points for free Amtrak® travel, gift certificates at leading retailers and restaurants, airline miles and more.

Again, thank you for your continued business. The new Amtrak Guest Rewards World MasterCard® from Chase will be available in September, and it's definitely worth the wait.

Best regards,

David Lim

Chief Marketing Officer


----------



## Trogdor

I got the same e-mail. What really got my curiosity was the following part:



> With your 8,000 bonus points, you could redeem for: • 8,000 bonus points upon activation within 30 days1
> 
> • No annual fee
> 
> • 2 points per $1 spent on Amtrak purchases2
> 
> • 1 point per $1 spent everywhere else2
> 
> • Low intro APR


I'm sure that this was an editing mistake, and they meant to include something else, but the way it's worded, it's a bit ironic, redeeming 8000 bonus points for 8000 bonus points!


----------



## sportbiker

yarrow said:


> To show how much we appreciate your continued patience, we are increasing the previous 5,000 point offer by 3,000 Amtrak Guest Rewards points for a total of 8,000 points upon activation of your new Amtrak Guest Rewards® World MasterCard®.
> With your 8,000 points, you can redeem for a roundtrip Northeast Corridor Coach ticket, a one-way Business class Acela® ticket, a one-way or two zone Coach ticket or up to four round trip Coach ticket on select rout


I didn't get that email. Was there a time delay between when you registered and when you received this email? Also, the "standard" 5000 point bonus is 2500 AGR and 2500 Chase points, but this email makes it sound like all 8000 points are AGR. Is that your reading of it?


----------



## sechs

All of the points are AGR points, but half will be posted by Chase and half by AGR.


----------



## gswager

Since I already clicked few months ago to get 5,000 points. Will I get 3,000 more points to make up for 8,000 points?


----------



## sechs

Based upon the second message I received from AGR, I'd say yes. You can always ask them directly.


----------



## RailFanLNK

I got the e-mail and I understood that it was going to be a total of 8,000 points since I registered 3 months ago or whenever it was first rolled out. That's a chunk of points to add to the points I have accumulated over the last 18 months. Recently I purchased two pair of work shoes (Rockports) off of the online mall and got almost 1000 points for that purchase. I got two pairs of tennis shoes that I would have normally paid the same amount for (or more) at Famous Footwear here in town. That was a real easy way to get 1000 points.


----------



## Trainut

I have pre applied for the new Chase Guest Reward. But I have not recived a thing from anyone. What do you think I should do? I sure want the new card.


----------



## yarrow

a thread on this board reports that tomorrow(9/10)we will be able to apply. hopefully we will get an e-mail from chase or agr


----------



## enervator

yarrow said:


> a thread on this board reports that tomorrow(9/10)we will be able to apply. hopefully we will get an e-mail from chase or agr


Just moments ago I got an email that the card now exists, so hopefully I'll be getting it in the mail soon so I can start getting points again.


----------



## RailFanLNK

It says, "apply now" so that means I have to actually apply correct? I have pre-registered but haven't applied. I just don't want to do something that goofs up the additional 8,000 bonus points I am to recieve. So apply now before "midnight tonight" (K-Tel, Ronco) :lol: .

Al


----------



## enervator

That's a good question. I was under the impression that since I pre-registered, it was just a matter of waiting for them to send out the card when they were ready to do so. Maybe you do have to actually apply.


----------



## Rick J

enervator said:


> That's a good question. I was under the impression that since I pre-registered, it was just a matter of waiting for them to send out the card when they were ready to do so. Maybe you do have to actually apply.


In the first email I got from AGR inviting me to pre-register back in April, it said this at the bottom in the fine print:

"The new card will be available this fall, at which time you will receive an email inviting you to apply for the credit card."

So it looks you have to pre-register and apply. The pre-registration was probably just a way for AGR and Chase to find out how many people were interested.


----------



## enervator

Thanks. I've applied. I probably would have been waiting around forever for them to send me a card otherwise.


----------



## gswager

I checked in my e-mail and there's a letter from AGR. I don't see a link for me to fill out the application. Do you guys has a link or not?


----------



## enervator

gswager said:


> I checked in my e-mail and there's a letter from AGR. I don't see a link for me to fill out the application. Do you guys has a link or not?


There are two "Apply now" buttons in my email. They're kind of hard to miss, since they're bright orange, and the link definitely worked for me. I'm assuming the links should be in everyone else's as well.


----------



## wayman

enervator said:


> There are two "Apply now" buttons in my email. They're kind of hard to miss, since they're bright orange, and the link definitely worked for me. I'm assuming the links should be in everyone else's as well.


Is this only available (for the moment) to people who pre-registered a while back? I just visited the AGR site and didn't see any mention of the new card on the front page. But there are decent odds it was there, in a larger font, emboldened, and I just missed it because I tend to gloss over things that aren't the normal text on a page sometimes!...


----------



## Railtrip2

Got my app. for AGR Chase credit card today in e mail. 10 Sept 07 You can do it on line.


----------



## gswager

Found a problem within Opera, it was set up to block external elements within e-mail, so I checked on it to accept it.


----------



## printman2000

For some reason I never received an e-mail. However, I did receive a letter in the mail and went online to apply. http://amtrakguestrewards.com/creditcard

My letter states only 5000 bonus points. The small print says 2500 to your card account and 2500 directly to guest rewards.


----------



## sportbiker

printman2000 said:


> My letter states only 5000 bonus points. The small print says 2500 to your card account and 2500 directly to guest rewards.


Others here are saying 8000 points, but I'm with you that all I've had official word of is 5000 points.

As for where the points go, the fine-print that came with the card says that points will be automatically transferred to your AGR account at the end of each billing cycle. It seems the long way home to post 2500 points to Chase just to turn around and xfer them to AGR, but what do I know?


----------



## BobWeaver

Got the new card today! Anybody else?


----------



## yarrow

not yet but i hope soon as we already have the points "spent"


----------



## printman2000

After hearing nothing after filling out the online application (not even an e-mail), I received my cards on Saturday.


----------



## gswager

I hope I get mine before leaving for AU gathering in Chicago.


----------



## had8ley

printman2000 said:


> After hearing nothing after filling out the online application (not even an e-mail), I received my cards on Saturday.


I'm not a stock piler of AGR points BUT...I called Minneapolis the other day to inquire, from an agent, as to exactly what programs I was signed up for. She said, "Oh, here's a triple points promo you qualify for" and signed me up on the spot. I might have to ride the Hiawathas for a week or two.


----------



## dan72

My card FINALLY arrived today.  I start my work travel next week, so I will be giving this thing a workout!

Dan


----------



## RailFanLNK

I got mine today along with my secret decoder from Ovaltine. I've been running out to the mailbox every day and pestering the postal person. Its finally here!

Ralphie :lol:


----------



## dan72

rail rookie said:


> I got mine today along with my secret decoder from Ovaltine. I've been running out to the mailbox every day and pestering the postal person. Its finally here!
> Ralphie :lol:


And you can brag about your next trip being a MAJOR AWARD! :lol: 

My wife had the day off from work and when she called me at my office about something else and I made her go check our mailbox and open the envelope to see what it was. I even sat down right when I got home and changed a bunch of billing settings online (phone, garbage, etc) for the new card.


----------



## Guest

I applied for the Chase Amtrak Guest Rewards World MasterCard a few weeks ago when I received the email indicating they were now taking online applications.

I just received the card in the mail yesterday and made my first purchase with it last night.


----------



## sechs

Sounds like Chase has purchased some loyal customers.

Does anyone have their member number on the card? I and a number of other folks don't, so I presume this is an imprinting issue.


----------



## JayPea

I got mine just a week after applying. And I've already used it and will now start paying all possible bills online with it. Let those points begin!!!! :lol:


----------



## dan72

sechs said:


> Sounds like Chase has purchased some loyal customers.
> Does anyone have their member number on the card? I and a number of other folks don't, so I presume this is an imprinting issue.


Mine doesn't either, which is kind of disappointing. I liked having AGR number on my old MBNA/BofA card.

Dan


----------



## Trogdor

My first AGR card with MBNA had the wrong account number on it. When I applied for the card, I gave them my existing Guest Rewards number, but they processed it as if it was a new account. So, I had two AGR accounts for a brief period, until I was able to get it straightened out. My "new" AGR account got some bonus points for signing up as a new guest rewards member, and they even transferred those points (as well as points I earned with my credit card) to my old account.

They didn't send me a new credit card with my correct AGR number until a couple of years later, when the first one expired. That only confused one agent, who was going to enter the incorrect number on my reservation when I gave him the credit card.

So, anyway, my Chase card doesn't have my AGR account number on it either. It doesn't bother me, though, as long as the account is correctly connected. Having not received any "Welcome to Amtrak Guest Rewards" package in the mail, I presume that it is correct.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Just received my new AGR Chase card and my member number is embossed at the bottom of the card. Has anyone received their bonus AGR points on their account yet? One message says will receive 5,000 points and other says 8,000. Somewhat confusing. Help!!


----------



## sechs

Maybe we should make calls to assure that they have everything hooked-up correctly...

Did anyone ever find a good use for their ex-BofA card?


----------



## gswager

I would destroy the old card to avoid an ID theft.


----------



## sechs

Unfortunately, that's not going to change the account that I have with them....


----------



## Trogdor

I continued to use my Bank of America card, and racked up over 10,000 "World Points" which were (supposedly) good for an $80 cash back rebate. That should arrive in the mail sometime in the next few weeks. However, I don't intend to use that card any more. I'll hang on to it for emergencies, and maybe a couple of relatively small purchases per month just to keep the bank happy.

*Edit, to avoid posting twice in a row*

I just took a look at my credit card and saw that there is a space for the member number, but it was left blank. I guess I had glossed over the "member number" line previously. So, I guess I'll have to call the credit card company some time in the next few days or so, and verify that everything is as it should be.


----------



## sechs

sechs said:


> Does anyone have their member number on the card? I and a number of other folks don't, so I presume this is an imprinting issue.


FYI, I received a letter in the mail today from Chase basically stating that they know that my card doesn't have my member number on it and a corrected card is on the way. They apologized profusely for the inconvenience....


----------



## Rick J

sechs said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have their member number on the card? I and a number of other folks don't, so I presume this is an imprinting issue.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I received a letter in the mail today from Chase basically stating that they know that my card doesn't have my member number on it and a corrected card is on the way. They apologized profusely for the inconvenience....
Click to expand...

I got the same letter yesterday. I've already received all my bonus points and purchase points from the first statement so I don't think the lack of a member number on the card will affect the rewarding of points.


----------



## Trogdor

I got the same letter in the mail a day or two ago, and the new card arrived today. I'm not sure if I really want to bother with using the new card, since the old one works just as well. The lack of AGR account number on my credit card hasn't affected anything.


----------



## sechs

Other than your member number being on there and a different CVV2 code on the back, there doesn't seem to be any difference. Keep the new one as a spare, if you like....


----------



## PRR 60

sechs said:


> Other than your member number being on there and a different CVV2 code on the back, there doesn't seem to be any difference. Keep the new one as a spare, if you like....


If there is a new CW2 code, you should use the new one and destroy the old one.


----------



## sechs

PRR 60 said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than your member number being on there and a different CVV2 code on the back, there doesn't seem to be any difference. Keep the new one as a spare, if you like....
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a new CW2 code, you should use the new one and destroy the old one.
Click to expand...

As long as the new card is not activated, it is useless. There is no need to destroy the old card until the new card is activated.

The CVV2 code identifies the card, not the account. The CVV1, encoded on the magnetic strip, does the same.


----------



## JayPea

sechs said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have their member number on the card? I and a number of other folks don't, so I presume this is an imprinting issue.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I received a letter in the mail today from Chase basically stating that they know that my card doesn't have my member number on it and a corrected card is on the way. They apologized profusely for the inconvenience....
Click to expand...


I got that same message last week sometime.


----------



## enervator

I also got a letter from Chase this past week, but mine said that they had the wrong AGR account number linked with my card, and that they had fixed the error and would send me a new card. I never received a new AGR welcome kit, and as far as I can tell the points (both the 8000 bonus points plus my points from purchases) all posted to my correct AGR account the instant that the credit card statement went out, so if they didn't point out the error I most likely never would have known.


----------



## yarrow

we got our 8,000 point bonus today(before we even got our first statement). anyway, called up agr and booked a family bedroom ofr 2 adults and 2 kids spk-lax for 20,000 points. this is our first agr redemption and the reason for this post is to report on how helpful and pleasant the person we talked to was. booking the trip was a very nice experience


----------

